# Pulp truck



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone here hauling round bales with a pulp truck? I just bought one for tearing down a house and building a good sized pole barn. It is a tandem with full lockers and a 19' solid bed. I have had a guy buying hay come get it with a pulp truck. I talked with a fellow using one for silage bales, hauls them to the stack pad and sets them right on the wrapper. He claims it's slick. Seams like it might be fast than 3 machines I use now, tractor in field, truck and trailer, and skid steer in the yard. He has some brackets on the bucket, looks like a bale hugger, come off for wood. Wondering what others have seen or done. If I don't like it I'll just send it along once I'm done the construction projects I guess. Thanks!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

A local guy hauls out of the field UP here when things are dry enough. He has extensions built on the grapple so he can grab bales. He also only does it when he has 2 people so somebody can drive the truck and he can stay on the loader (very unsafe in a bumpy field). If you have climb up and down from the loader to the cab at every bale it would get old real fast in the field.

Guy I custom bale for has an old forwarder and field hauls and loads the wrapper with it during the summer and feeds cattle with it in the winter.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

My neighbor hires a local pulp truck to haul his bales home. They bunch the bales so the truck has a full load when he stops to load. Seems to work out slick. He mainly makes 4x4 bales for wrapping so the clam on the truck loads, I've never looked if he had made extensions of some sort. If I were doing a large amount of hay I'd definitely look into getting setup like that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Tons of silage/balage guys do the same thing here, haul to the wrapper after self loading.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

So I got it home, it has a decent sized grapple, opens to 5' so it will pick up my 4x4 bales easy. I tend to try bunching my bales when I drop them out of the baler anyways, to save driving around the field with tractor to load. I only haul bales before wrapping so I might just go at it with grapple as it is. I really don't have much to lose at this point. It seams like it might be a pretty decent setup, especially where I do multiple small fields and driving the truck and tractor around get to be a pain, seams like I end up walking a lot. It is usually just me, so I feel like this might work well. If things go good, I might get to roll a few more next week and try it out.


----------

